# help for weapons i have a question



## junior856 (Feb 28, 2013)

i have filled out my concealed weapons permit but it might take up to a year to go threw what if shit hits the fan before that should i buy black market and just bury them


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

If the shtf happens,why would you need a ccw?


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Now I assuming based on where you live the state would be NJ, correct? If so you will be lucky to own a weapon much less a concealed carry permit, so good luck. Here in Kentucky took less than 30 days to get a Carry Concealed Deadly Weapon permit which covers darn near any weapon of any type regardless.


----------



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> Trying to get someone to advise an illegality?


Sounds like it. Too many 'red flags' here to even respond.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Depends where you live , can you own a long gun without the permit where you live?
No one in there right mind is going to publicly tell you to break a law. At least before SHTF.

PS: move to a better place to live and survive.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

A year? Best advice is to move to a decent state & proceed from there.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Troll


----------



## junior856 (Feb 28, 2013)

yeah im from jersey it sucks lol how do hunters get there shot guns and rifles is it threw the same process


----------



## junior856 (Feb 28, 2013)

i live in new jersey i think its the only way i can get a gun im not sure


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I would ask myself this question if I was in your situation - is owning a firearm before I can lawfully obtain one under New Jersey's laws really worth going to prison for?


----------



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

junior856 said:


> yeah im from jersey it sucks lol how do hunters get there shot guns and rifles is it threw the same process


Seriously, if you do not know nor can figure this out for yourself you do not need to be in possession of any weapons. Your best bet is to hide in the closet if something were to happen.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd recommend you to research your locals laws or,like the others mentioned,find a new state.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is the thing. I had a rifle I wanted to part with about 18 months ago. I just had no need for it,
it was taking up space and I knew there was a decent market for it. I offered it for sale in an online
forum for $500 (California). Got a message, "I'll take it" but need to inspect. Fine I said, we made
arrangements to meet at a starbucks nearby, and the guy comes with a friend. Its ok my wife is in
another car with her sidearm and AR so I wasn't worried, but they were almost "biker" like if you don't
mind the stereotype. The guy says man I'll go $560 cash right now - it looks over 50 years old. See
in California if a long gun is over 50 you don't have to go through an FFL or do any paper work - its
cash and carry. Now I'm not stupid and know my rifle had a DOB in the 1970's (early) so its no 
where near 50. I said no I have to go thorugh the local gun shop. There is one a mile that way,
and one a mile the other way. Which do you prefer. "Never mind" the guy says and walks. As he
got to his car I wasn't far away, I heard the words, "no joy" and upon looking his way and seeing
him look back he flashed his badge from under the velcro. Had I said yes in hopes of making $60
instantly - I'd lost my grandfathers Colt SAA's and Winchester lever, my fathers WWII used 1911
and M1, my service weapons from my time in federal agencies and local police including the first
one with the funny story about being bought by my mom since I was too young (in CA) to buy it
but could carry it. I'd have lost them all - for $60 - or for being on the "black market."

This is why gun control laws really get under my skin. They are traps and if you fall into the traps
you LOSE EVERYTHING!

Go buy a legal gun.



junior856 said:


> i live in new jersey i think its the only way i can get a gun im not sure


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CoastalGardens said:


> Seriously, if you do not know nor can figure this out for yourself you do not need to be in possession of any weapons. Your best bet is to hide in the closet if something were to happen.


That is unless your willing to take the chance of going to prison and become mrs somebody.


----------



## junior856 (Feb 28, 2013)

hell no i dont want to be no ones bitch new jersey is just so stricted on every thing i have the info needed my fathers friend just randomly came over and told me thank you everyone


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is a link to some of your potential future cellmates mugshots, who got caught in NJ for gun trafficking:

http://www.nj.gov/oag/newsreleases12/051012-GUN-Press-Conf-Chart.pdf


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Firearms For Sale - MGO Community Forum


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow, I can go into any gun store and walk out with a gun in 10 minutes. I would hate to live in those facist states. My sympathies.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

First I'd sit down with the legal professional that prepared your will with http://www.state.nj.us/njsp/info/pdf/firearms/062408_title13ch54.pdf . And I'd ask him this question. if I'm reading this correctly I can own an antique rifle or shotgun (basically a black powder single shot muzzle loader), Right? If he says Yes, then I'd purchase something like and inexpensive .45 or .50 caliber muzzle loader and sit tight til your registration card comes back. If you go out and purchase a pistol rifle or other firearm illegally and you're caught with it your legal ability to own one forever in the state of NJ goes right down the toilet.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

junior856 said:


> yeah im from jersey it sucks lol how do hunters get there shot guns and rifles is it threw the same process


There are places that specialize in this kind of thing. They are called gun stores. Their entire business model exists around putting guns in your hands - it is how they survive, it is how they put bread on their table. And they are good at it. To stay in business, they must know the laws in the area they operate in, which coincidentally is the area YOU live in where ever that may be. Their ability to run a LEGAL business is directly tied to you being able to legally purchase.

Seek out one of these gun stores. Tell them where you are in the process. See if they can answer your questions. See if they can sell you a gun. If they think you are not a viable candidate or do not meet the legal requirements in your state, they won't sell to you.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

NJ issues a Firearm Owners ID card (FOID) to purchase firearms, this should take considerably less time than the CCW permit. No, you absolutely should not look to the black market for firearms purchases. I'm absolutely positive that no one here will tell you to violate a state, local or federal firearms law that would make us all look bad. Contact the NJ state police for more answers.

-Infidel


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Here is the thing. I had a rifle I wanted to part with about 18 months ago. I just had no need for it,
> it was taking up space and I knew there was a decent market for it. I offered it for sale in an online
> forum for $500 (California). Got a message, "I'll take it" but need to inspect. Fine I said, we made
> arrangements to meet at a starbucks nearby, and the guy comes with a friend. Its ok my wife is in
> ...


Why didnt you just meet at the ffl in the first place?


----------



## junior856 (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks guys i got my information already i can just get my shotguns after i register as a,hunter thanks


----------

